# Assasins creed 4 on PS4



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it any good ?, read varying reviews who all say different things


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It looks better than the Ps3 version but some of the cut scenes look terrible as they haven't been enhanced so they look a little blocky.

I must admit, I don't really like the game though, it's unforgiving and not holding my attention at all. Will trade it in when Thief comes out on the Ps4.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I had it for my Xbox360.

If you like the other games in the assassins creed series, then you will probably like this too. (I loved it as it goes, and it did seem to offer a lot more playability than all my other PS4 games).


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got it for PS4 and it's a graphically brilliant game. As with all AC games, gameplay controls can be a tad frustrating when climbing, etc but it is a very enjoyable game. Hand combat as is. The fact you can sail a ship is great fun and boarding other ships is fun too. 

It's a game to kill time


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

It's very good and you could play it for months and still find things to do.SJ.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

It's a good game, only played a few hours so far and can see it having a lot of gameplay to come. Been side tracked with Tomb Raider since I picked it up on Friday, amazing game, the best I've seen on the PS4 so far.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Again, I had tomb raider on the Xbox 360 last year (your version is the same, only the graphics have been significantly improved), it's a cracking game, my only minor gripe with it is the tomb puzzles are much easier than they have historically been, but it's still excellent, and plenty of gameplay as well


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm, not played a Tomb raider game since to original PlayStation , will have a look.

Thx chaps


----------



## DaDangerMan (Jan 3, 2014)

I completed it on ps4, loved the game, loved it so much i got it for PC and ive just completed it again, graphics are extremely nice with the surroundings etc.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^ are you referring to Assassins creed or Tomb raider.


----------

